# شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو



## كوك (14 فبراير 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه   

ده بيأكول طن  لحمه  وبيحلى   

على  علبت   طوفى 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تغرف تبقه زيووووووووووووو  تعمل ايه علشان  طبقه  زيووووووو

واجمد  جسم  من الاجسام 

هتعمل ايه​ 

:spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

مين ده ياكوك جبته منين 
هههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع ياباشا ​


----------



## كوك 2 مسيحى (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

اده     ده بياكول  ايه  ده  



لا   جاجه  جمده  بس  على دراع  دراع  بتاعو  على اد  جسمى


ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

انا  فى  خدمتك  يا كوكو   

وشكرا  على مجيتك   عندى


----------



## جيلان (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده
انت بتجيب الناس دى منين
ولا الكلاب
ماشى يا تحفة على الحاجات الى بتجبهلنا
كسر ايدك قصدى تسلم ايدك
وميرسىىىى كتييييييير*


----------



## merola (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

*لآ شكر انا مش عايزة ابقة زية 
جامد اوى يا كوك​*


----------



## كوك (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

ههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا   على شكركوووووووو  ليا  

انا  مبحبش  غير  فرحتكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو



تكون ليه  وانا  اكون  تحت امركوووووووووووووووووووو


وربنا  يبركك  يا  كوكو انته  و ميرولا و جيلان


ربنا


----------



## كوك (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

ههههههههههههههههههههه


شكرا   على شكركوووووووو  ليا  

انا  مبحبش  غير  فرحتكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو



تكون ليه  وانا  اكون  تحت امركوووووووووووووووووووو


وربنا  يبركك  يا  كوكو انته  و ميرولا و جيلان



​


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

وده طبيعى ولا نفخ


----------



## ملاك فرج (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

دى صورة متركبة


----------



## كوك (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

لا


حقيقى  بجد


----------



## فادية (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

يا  مااااااااااااميييي 
مين  دا   
فين  دا  
ايه  دا  
ازاي  دا​


----------



## كوك (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

مرسى اوى على زيارتك  يا  فاديه


----------



## يوستيكا (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

اده جبته مين ده بس بجد مرسي ربنا يعوضك

:spor22: :spor24:


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

ده لو مسك واحد وضغط عليه بصباع واحد يعصره


----------



## كوك (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

مرسى  اوى  على  زياره  دى


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

مش حلووووووووو خااالص


----------



## اوشو (12 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

جامد بس دا ولا محل فول فى مصر يكفية


----------



## sameh7610 (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

عقبالك يا كوك وتبى زيه​


----------



## K A T Y (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_

_*ايه الراجل ده *_

_*من فين بيودي علي فين*_

_*دا لو ضربني هايخليني هريسة*_

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_

_*ربنا يحمينا*_

_*علي ميرسي يا كوك*_​


----------



## كوك (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

هههههههههههههههه

ممكن  يكون  نفخ  

هههههههههههه

مرسى  اوى  

ربنا  معاكوووووووو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## cuteledia (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

ههههههههههههههه الموضوع جميل يا كوك
تسلم ايدك.....يسوع معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

الصوره مش متركبه ولا حاجه
لكن الدراع ممطوط مش حقيقى 

مشدود يعنى


----------



## كوك (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

ربنا يبارك حيتكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


ومرسى اوى على مشركات الجميله


----------



## "mony" (2 يونيو 2008)

ده  لو طلع لحد ف الضلمه يموت من الخوف
ثانكس ع الصوره​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

علي فكرة انا واحد صاحبي زي كده


----------



## كوك (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

مرسى اوى على زياره جميله دى


----------



## emy (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

_شكرا يا كوك على الصوره _​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

ياجماعة الحقوا الراجل دراعاتة هتنفجر​


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أنا بلعب حديد ...
كم بدي وقت لأصير مثل الصورة ههههه


----------



## كوك (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

هههههههههههههههههههه

مرسى اوى على مرووووووووووووووووووووورك  ومرووووووووووووووووووووووووريك  


ونشكركوووو


----------



## كوك (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شوفو يا جماعه  انا لو لعبت حديد مش  هبقه  زيووووووووووووو*

_



شكرا يا كوك على الصوره 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
العفو يا emy


وربنا يبارك حياتك

_


----------

